# quand + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)



## DaniL

Bonsoir à tous !

Aujourd'hui j'ai lu dans une grammaire (je l'avais empruntée à la bibliothèque plus tôt dans la journée) les phrases suivantes :

« Quand il *avait fini* de lire, il *dormait* un peu. »

et

« Quand il *eut fini* de lire, il *dormit* un peu. »

La grammaire explique la différence entre l'emploi du plus-que-parfait et du passé antérieur. Dans la première phrase on met l'accent sur le caractère habituel du procès, alors que la deuxième exprime la réalisation du procès.

En lisant ces deux exemples, j'ai pensé que dans la langue de tous les jours on n'utilise pas le passé simple, mais le passé composé. Si on met la deuxième proposition « il dormit un peu » au passé composé « il a dormi un peu », dans quel temps doit-on mettre la première proposition ? Jusque maintenant, je pensais que c'est le plus-que-parfait qui exprime cette antériorité, mais d'après tout ce que je viens de lire ces derniers temps (dans de différentes grammaires, ici, sur le forum), je m'en doute. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, je lisais quelque chose sur les temps surcomposés sur ce forum. Un temps surcomposé pourrait-il bien être la réponse à ma question ?

« Quand il a eu fini de lire, il a dormi un peu. »

Y a-t-il d'autres possibilités quoi faire avec la première proposition ?

Merci d'avance.


*Note des modérateurs :* Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
une fois que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
après que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
Emplois du passé surcomposé et autres temps surcomposés


----------



## tilt

Il ne me vient rien d'autre que ta propre suggestion, pour permettre d'utiliser le passé composé dans la 2e proposition : _Quand il a eu fini de lire, il a dormi un peu._


----------



## DaniL

Merci tilt. Comme je ne me suis pas encore familiarisé avec les temps surcomposés, il me me fallait une confirmation.


----------



## tilt

Note que cette forme ne me semble de toutes façons pas très naturelle.
Je crois qu'un francophone préfèrera dire _Après avoir fini de lire, il a dormi un peu_.


----------



## itka

Ça dépend d'où vient le francophone !
Dans le sud de la France, on emploie beaucoup les temps surcomposés, exactement comme tu l'as fait, pour remplir le "vide" quand le deuxième "procès" est au passé composé.


----------



## DaniL

D'après _Le Bon Usage_ (j'ai trouvé ça aujourd'hui), on peut dire aussi (surtout écrire en fait) :

« Quand il *eut fini* de lire, il *a dormi* un peu. »

À la fin du paragraphe traitant le passé antérieur, il est écrit :

« Dans la langue parlée, le passé surcomposé (§ 856, a) remplace le passé antérieur.»

Déjà sur l'autre fil du forum qui parle des temps surcomposés beaucoup de francophones ont dit qu'ils n'utilisaient jamais ces temps. Or _Le Bon Usage_ ne mentionne pas qu'il s'agirait ici d'un trait régional. Par contre, il signale que « dans certains usages régionaux, notamment dans les domaines occitan et franco-provençal (§ 11, c), on emploie le passé surcomposé au lieu du passé composé, éventuellement avec des nuances particulières... »

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est un sujet intéressant.


----------



## CocoBean

Le passé simple est plutôt littéraire pas de langage quotidien.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Danil, tu as justement posé une question ce qui me laisse longtemps perplexe !
Je l'ai posée une fois à un français, qui m'a dit que le passé surcomposé n'était pas très beau pour les Francophones du nord, et m'a proposé de dire seulement "Quand j'ai fini, j'ai dormi un peu."
Mais j'attends une confirmations !


----------



## tilt

Cette phrase est incorrecte, à mon avis.

Un passé composé qui suit _quand _ne me semble pourvoir introduire que la description d'une habitude, qui demande alors le présent dans la suite de la phrase :
_-> Quand j'ai fini, je dors un peu._

Même si ce _quand _apparaissait après entre deux passés composés, je ne l'accompagnerais pas lui-même de ce temps :
_-> J'ai travaillé longtemps. Quand j'ai fini, j'ai dormi un peu. 
-> J'ai travaillé longtemps. Quand j'ai eu fini, j'ai dormi un peu. 
_
Ceux pour qui le passé surcomposé sonne mal préfèreront employer un infinitif, comme je l'ai suggéré dans le message n° 4.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Ceux pour qui le passé surcomposé sonne mal préfèreront employer un infinitif, comme je l'ai suggéré dans le message n° 4.


 Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord avec le Sieur tilt.  _Après avoir fini_ est ce qu'il m'est venu spontanément.


----------



## Chimel

D'accord aussi pour privilégier la tournure avec l'infinitif, certainement à l'écrit.

Mais pour moi qui suis un francophone du nord, le passé surcomposé me paraît aussi d'un emploi courant (à l'oral). Comme Itka dit qu'on l'utilise également dans le sud, je doute qu'il s'agisse d'un usage régional. C'est plutôt une distinction langue parlée / langue écrite, comme le dit le Bon Usage.


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, je précise. _Après avoir fini_ me vient spontanément, à l'oral comme à l'écrit. Mais... _quand il a eu fini_ ne me choque pas. 

Je trouve charmant, par exemple: _Ça a eu payé (mais ça ne paie plus) -_ Fernand Raynaud

J'ai trouvé ce fil (il y en a sûrement d'autres): le passé surcomposé


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
pourriez-vous m'aider à voir si els deux manière de la  concordance des temps après "quand" sont correctes et courantes :
_1. Quand j'ai épluché des oignons, j'ai pleuré.
2. Quand j'épluchais des oignons, je pleurais._
Si oui, vous pourriez m'expliqué un peu la différence entre les deux ?
Merci bien !


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour.
La concordance est bonne.
Pour la phrase 1 il s'agit d'un récit, c'est à dire quelque chose qui ne se passe qu'une seule fois. Pour la proposition 2, il s'agit d'un acte renouvelé, voire usuel. Ça, c'est la théorie. On peut utiliser l'imparfait (2) également dans un récit...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien rxmagny ! Mais je crois que j'ai mal exprimé mon intention concernant la deuzième.
Si c'est "_*Hier*, quand j''épluchais des oignons, je pleurais_." est-ce que ça veut dire quelque chose comme "hier, pendant que j'épluchais des oignons, je pleurais." ?
Merci encore !


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour,
L'utilisation de l'imparfait est dans ce cas acceptée et la phrase est bonne, bien qu'en théorie la phrase 1 est plus correcte. L'utilisation du quand traduit bien le "hier, pendant"...


----------



## traherne

tilt said:


> Note que cette forme ne me semble de toutes façons pas très naturelle.
> Je crois qu'un francophone préfèrera dire _Après avoir fini de lire, il a dormi un peu_.



Désolé de réssusciter un fil aussi vieux, mais serait-il acceptable de dire "Ayant fini de lire, il a dormi"?


----------



## tilt

Sans pouvoir réellement dire pourquoi, le passé composé me dérange un peu, ici. J'emploierais plus volontiers le passé simple (à moins que l'ensemble du texte ne soit au passé composé, bien entendu.)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,

_Hier, j'ai pu sortir quand j'avais fini tout ce que ma mère m'avait demandé._

Je me demande si, dans cette phrase, on a besoin d'utiliser le p-q-p pour le verbe "finir". 

Merci d'avance pour votre opinion !


----------



## dgsavoie

le passé surcomposé convient ici. Hier, j'ai pu sortir quand j'ai eu fini tout ce que....


----------



## JClaudeK

Anna-chonger said:


> Je me demande si, dans cette phrase, on a besoin d'utiliser le p-q-p pour le verbe "finir".


Oui, c'est indispensable.
Le sens de la phrase est _"Hier, j'ai pu sortir *après avoir fini* tout ce que ma mère m'avait demandé. _Car "_j'ai pu sortir/ je suis sorti(e)_" _est *postérieur *à "quand j'avais fini/ après avoir fini"._

Alors que dans tes phrases
_1. Quand j'ai épluché des oignons, j'ai pleuré.
2. Quand j'épluchais des oignons, je pleurais._
les deux 'évènements' sont *simultanés*._ cf. "hier, pendant que j'épluchais des oignons, je pleurais."_


----------

